# New Sketch of Marilyn Monroe!!! Painting next!



## seangeorge (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a preliminary sketch of an oil painting which I will be beginning shortly. Thanks for looking, and LIKE my Page!

www.facebook.com/seangeorgeart


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Under drawings are always so fun to create, You have some proportional stuff going on with the eyes it looks like, take your drawing and look at it in a mirror and that will show you all of your mishaps in a painting.

This is going to be a very interesting piece now seeing your other works I can only imagine how this piece will turn out.


----------



## seangeorge (Jan 23, 2013)

you know your stuff. there are a couple of proportion issues, but as you may know, Marilyn Monroe almost has a slight lazy eye lol. but still beautiful. will make this a painting soon, can't wait to post!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------

